# My Personal Experience with M-Sten at 40 mg Daily



## Mike Arnold (Apr 4, 2014)

Until recently, it had been a while since I used M-sten...over a year. The only reason I took a break from stuff like M-sten, Dimethazine, SD, etc is because I had been using them for years and just wanted to change things up. For the last few oral runs, I was using Anadrol at 50-100 mg per day and the results were good, but a couple weeks ago I decided to use M-sten as my sole oral at 40 mg per day. So, I dropped the 50 mg of Anadrol I was using and started M-sten at 40 mg daily in split dosages.

Holy shit! I was expecting to lose at least a little muscle size, considering that Anadrol is pretty good for muscle fullness. Not only did I not lose any size at all, but my physique changed dramatically for the better in just 2 weeks. My physique got much harder, drier, and denser. My muscles were just as full and even tighter...and I immediately started adding strength. I had forgotten just how strong this stuff actually is....and taking some time off no doubt resensitized me to the effects of the drug. M-Sten is certainly the superior growth & strength drug when compared on a mg per mg basis...for me and many other people. Any steroid that makes you look better, makes you stronger, makes you feel better, and causes more legitimate muscle growth is the superior drug. M-Sten is the superior drug. 

Keep in mind that a steroid like Anandrol causes a LOT of intramuscular water retention. Since this water is in the muscle and not under the skin (although Anadrol does cause some sub-q water retention as well) it looks like muscle tissue, but it is not. This is why people deflate so quickly when they go off Drol', even though they often continue using other steroids. At least half the gains you recieve with Anadrol are not gains at all--it is a deceptive drug. Don't get me wrong, I like Anadrol. I think its great, but it is NOT as strong as M-sten...and it sure as hell doesn't make you look anywhere near as good.

I also noticed that M-Sten is better for muscle endurance than Anadrol--you can keep pushing long after you normally would've failed. M-Sten is one of the best orals I have ever used, especially at a more effective dosage of 40 mg daily. Think about D-bol for a second--how many guys think it is a good drug? A lot, but how how many would still like it if they had never used more than 20 mg a day? Not nearly as many. It just wouldn't work that well. Well, it's the same way with M-Sten. M-Sten works MUCH better at 20 mg daily than D-bol does at an equivalent dose, which is why good results can still be achieved at such a low dosage, but just like any other oral, if you want to experience everything the drug has to offer, you need to use a more effective dose. 40 mg per day provides amazing gains and dramatic visual changes to your physique within a short period of time. You will get hard, dense, and dry similar to a cutting steroid, while simultaneously adding the muscle fiber and strength of the most potent mass-builders. You get the best of both worlds. M-Sten is a great drug.


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 4, 2014)

How is it with blood pressure?
Liver toxicity?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Apr 4, 2014)

I ran at 40mg for almost 7 weeks with dmz at 50mg added in after a week. Msten is incredible. Its became kinda lost recently but 2 years ago everyone was afraid of it. It was the only oral that running tudca during was a must. Now no one wants it. Great lean dry gains with crazy strength. My favorite overall. Low sides and high gains, what more could you ask for?


----------



## Patmuscle (Apr 4, 2014)

doesnt have super dmz 3.0 msten in it?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Apr 4, 2014)

Yep


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 5, 2014)

M-sten is next on my list. Ive ran DMZ 2.0, haven't tried the 3.0 yet. Is the M-sten more powerful than the DMZ 2.0? How do the side effects compare?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Apr 5, 2014)

Msten has very few sides but very manageable.  Once you throw other methyls in, like in Sdmz3.0 and 2.0, it becomes stronger with more sides. I ran Sdmz3.0 for 6 weeks without any incident


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 5, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> Msten has very few sides but very manageable.  Once you throw other methyls in, like in Sdmz3.0 and 2.0, it becomes stronger with more sides. I ran Sdmz3.0 for 6 weeks without any incident



When you say without incident, you got bloods and LF and Lipids were in range?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Apr 5, 2014)

They were out but barely and I didn't run cycle support. Was a personal experiment


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 5, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> They were out but barely and I didn't run cycle support. Was a personal experiment



Thanks spiny, good to hear - I've got some SDMZ 2 or 3 I'm considering adding in shortly.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Apr 5, 2014)

I was afraid of the 3.0 simply for the fact alpha kicked my ass solo but I had a great run


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 5, 2014)

I ran M-Sten about a year ago and got the best results of any oral that I have taken.  Within 1-2 weeks my strength went up fast and gained size as well.  

M-Sten was my third ever oral cycle and I have never ran AAS as a cycle.  I an curently taking test c as HRT and love it, but the M-Sten was a better fast gain quick where as my HRT is for the long haul slow and steady.  

Maybe this summer I will consider adding M-Sten to my HRT for a short burst.  I like to live dangerously on the edge.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Apr 5, 2014)

Sounds perfect


----------

